# Review: Corsair HX 750i - Geht doch?



## eXquisite (8. Januar 2015)

Corsair HX 750i - Geht doch? Teilweise!​
Übersicht:​
Vorwort 
Spezifikationen | Lieferumfang
Technische Analyse 
Tests
Corsair Link 
Fazit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorwort
 Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Wie sicher viele wissen bin ich - genauso wie viele aus dem PCGHX-Forum - nicht all zu gut auf Corsair zu sprechen, das liegt zum einen daran, dass mich einige Produkte dieser Marke sehr enttäuscht haben, zum anderen, dass das Marketing teils echt ein Unding ist. Trotzdem habe ich mich nun diesem Review gewidmet und einige - viele Stunden Arbeit investiert, warum? Weil ich kostenfrei die Möglichkeit bekomme, ein Oberklasseprodukt dieser Marke auseinander zu pflücken, zu analysieren und zu testen, ohne das das ich womöglich wieder eine Enttäuschung hinnehmen muss. Corsair´s letzte Chance quasi. Ich habe nun mit Absicht auf das HXi beworben, da das Gerät deutlich interessanter ist aufgrund der Software als das CS-M, obwohl ich vorher wusste, ich bekomme das Gerät nicht bis ans Limit ausgelastet. Dennoch bekommen das die anderen Bewerber überwiegen auch nicht hin und daher sehe ich das nicht so ernst. Desweiteren behaupte ich einfach mal, das ich ein bisschen mehr Einfluss in der Netzteilecke habe als andere und damit Corsair nicht nur eine Chance bei mir, sondern auch generell im Forum gebe. Den Titel des Reviews habe ich daher auch mit einem Fragezeichen ausgestattet, da ich das Review zwar versuche möglichst Neutral zu verfassen, dennoch den Zweifel an Corsair selber nicht ganz ausblenden kann/möchte. Das mich das Gerät im Nachhinein technisch überzeugt hat ist eine andere Sache, daher auch das Ausrufezeichen nach dem "Teilweise". Doch warum schreibe ich das hier überhaupt? - Schließlich geht es doch hier um ein Netzteil und nicht um meine Sorgen und Probleme... Einfach weil es ein Gerät der besagten Firma ist und es zumindest mir nicht egal ist, wo ich als potentieller Kunde mein Geld hingebe unabhängig vom Produkt und weil ich der Hoffnung bin, das ein Mitarbeiter von Corsair das Review ließt und sich vielleicht Gedanken darüber macht, denn so wie Corsair in Deutschland vertreten wurde und wird ist das aus meiner Sicht und aus der Sicht vieler anderer Nutzer und potentieller Käufer eher kontraproduktiv.

Doch nun zum eigentlichen Gerät: Es handelt sich hierbei um das Corsair Professional Series HX 750i aus dem Hause CWT. Das rund 140 Euro teure Gerät wirbt mit folgenden Punkten, welche mich auch auf das Gerät aufmerksam machten:


> Produktmerkmale :​
> Ruhiger, effizienter Betrieb Die HXi Series ist 80 PLUS® Platinum zertifiziert. Das bedeutet weniger Wärmeentwicklung und ein ruhigeres Laufspiel der Lüfter. Die HXi Series ist so effizient, dass sich der 140 mm Lüfter bei niedrigeren Lasten nicht einmal dreht und die Stromversorgung vollkommen geräuschlos ist.
> Corsair Link™ Überwachen Sie die Netzteil-Performance, wechseln Sie zwischen Einzel- und Multischienenmodus und regeln Sie die Lüftergeschwindigkeit direkt über Ihren Desktop. Dazu müssen Sie nur das mitgelieferte Kabel an einen USB-Header des Mainboards anschließen und die kostenlose Anwendung Corsair Link Dashboard herunterladen.
> Brillantes Design Die modularen Kabel machen die Installation zum Kinderspiel und mit dem Selbsttestschalter des Lüfters können Sie schnell feststellen, ob er jederzeit ordnungsgemäß funktioniert.


Quelle: Corsair HXi Series Manual, Seite 23

Ruhiger Betrieb, wohl einer der wichtigsten Aspekte im deutschen Netzteilmarketing - wenn das Gerät hier Punkten kann, kann das schon kaufentscheidend sein.
Corsair Link - konnte mich bei meiner H100i eher weniger überzeugen, trotzdem - Programme entwickeln sich weiter. Die Funktionen die hier genannt werden sind aber allesamt sehr relevant für die Sicherheit  und machen das Netzteil sehr viel individueller als andere Geräte - mit mehreren vernünftig abgesicherten Schienen hat das Gerät wie schon gesagt auch hier zu Lande sehr gute Chancen.
Gleiches gilt für den letzten Punkt, Modulare Kabel kann man nehmen wie man will, die meisten wollen sie aber haben um ihren Rechner besser aufräumen zu können, zwar kein Highlight aber je mehr Punkte, desto interessanter das Gesamtpaket und desto größer die "Chance" - dementsprechend habe ich mich sehr gefreut, als ich für den Test ausgewählt wurde und bedanke mich hiermit bei der PCGH-Redaktion.​


Spezifikationen
 Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​750W Dauerleistung, 80+ Platin mit bis zu 93% Effizienz, Lüfter bis 300W abgeschaltet - danach maximal 20dBa und Digitale, frei Konfigurierbare Absicherung, und ein Rechtschreibfehler auf der Oberseite der Verpackung - scheint doch schon mal ein richtiger Leckerbissen zu sein das Gerät. Klingt doch "phantastisch" wenn man der Kurzbeschreibung glauben schenken darf. Ein Gerät das so toll ist, das der Hersteller sich Wörter ausdenken darf? Das muss doch was heißen - viele Hersteller machen solche Fehler aufgrund der Internationalität der Marken genauso mache auch ich Rechtschreibfehler - wahrscheinlich sogar mehr als Corsair - dennoch muss sowas echt nicht sein. Im Handbuch gerne aber auf der Verpackung? Ehrlich?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Corsair Link™ Integration zur Leistungsüberwachung und Anpassung der Lüftergeschwindigkeit und des Multi-/Einzelschienenmodus. .
Effizienz von 80 PLUS® Platin mit einem Wirkungsgrad von 92 % unter realen Lastbedingungen..
Zero-RPM-Modus für den lüfterlosen Betrieb bei Niedriglasten und herausragende Geräuschreduzierung..
Thermal gesteuerter flüssigkeitsgelagerter 140-mm-Lüfter dreht sich bei Bedarf..
Vollständig modulare flache Kabel für die leichte Installation, weniger Kabelgewirr und den maximierten Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse des Computers..
Für die maximale Stromabgabe bei einer Server-Nenntemperatur von 50 °C konzipiert..
Selbsttestschalter zum Testen der Lüfter-Funktionalität vor der Installation..
Überspannungsschutz, Unterspannungsschutz und Kurzschlussschutz, Überlastungsschutz und Übertemperaturschutz bieten maximale Sicherheit für Ihre kritischen Systemkomponenten.
Sicherheits- und behördliche Zulassungen: FCC, ICES, CE, UL / CUL, CSA, C-Tick/RCM, TUV, CB, CU, KC Mark, RoHS, WEEE, RoHS (China), REACH.
Quelle: HX750i Hochleistungs-ATX-Netzteil der HXi Series â€“ 750 Watt 80 PlusÂ® Platin-zertifiziertes Netzteil

OTP und OCP sind also laut Hersteller dabei - schön! Am wichtigsten bei Semipassiven Geräten ist sowieso die OTP und die ist da. Zu weiteren technischen Absicherungen komme ich erst später. Die große 62,5A Singelrail auf +12V ist natürlich nicht so klasse, aber als großes Feature bewirbt Corsair die Aufteilung der Schienen per Software - Corsair Link. Ob und wie das funktioniert kläre ich später im Test. 750W bzw. die Totalleistung auf 12V sind natürlich auch super aber mittlerweile schon fast als soll Standard zu bezeichnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​
Lieferumfang
 Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Das Gerät kam Netzteiltypisch verpackt bei mir an, üppig bedruckter Außenkarton mit sämtlichen Funktionen, Spezifikationen und Informationen. Aufgedruckt sind dort das Netzteil selber, die Kabelbestückung samt Längenangaben und Steckerzahlen - schon hier die erste kleine Enttäuschung, Flachbandkabel - ein paar Tabellen zur Lautstärke bei 25°C und Effizienz des Gerätes im 115V bzw. 230V Netz sowie eine kurze Erläuterung zu den Funktionen und dem Sinn hinter der Software - Corsair Link samt Spezifikationstabelle des Gerätes. Auffällig hier, die Tabelle ist Falsch. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie Corsair bei 3,3V * 25A + 5V * 25A auf 150W kommt, bei mir sind das nämlich 207,5W. Immerhin wird das ganze auf der Verpackung als Combined Wattage dargestellt und ist damit noch völlig im Rahmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aufgemacht ziehen wir einen einfachen Innenkarton aus brauner Hartpappe aus dem Außenkarton. Dieser dient zum Schutz des eigentlichen Produktes und ist mal wieder typisch mit einem Corsair Logo versehen. Langsam kommen wir der Technik ein Stückchen näher, aber erst der Papierkram. Den Karton aufgemacht lächeln uns direkt drei Heftchen an, das Handbuch bzw. das Manual, ein Booklet mit Sicherheitsinformationen und ein Warranty Guide. Für letzteres muss ich Corsair einfach nochmal loben, da so viele Hersteller diese Informationen lediglich auf der Homepage preisgeben - ob das fünffach gefaltete Papier nun die Welt revolutioniert wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber es ist da. Weiter gibt es einen Kaltgerätestecker, einen Corsair Sticker aus Hartplastik zum optischen schänden der Gehäuse Front sowie zehn zwölf Zentimeter lange Kabelbinder. Handbuch und Zubehör aus dem Karton geholt finden wir das Netzteil in Schaumstoff verpackt sowie in einem eigenen Beutel vor. Die schwarze Hülle sieht recht edel aus, fühlt sich aber sehr künstlich an. Als letztes befindet sich noch eine weitere Tasche in der Verpackung, in dieser sind sämtliche Kabel des Gerätes sowie das Corsair-Link Kabel welches das Netzteil später mit dem Motherboard verbindet zum nutzen der bereits erwähnten Software.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

HX750i Manual PDF Download: http://www.corsair.com/~/media/Corsair/download-files/manuals/psu/HXi-Manual.pdf ​ ​

Das Gehäuse ist ein typisches Stahlgehäuse, abgerundete Ecken, gut verarbeitet, keine Schnittkanten und schwarz lackiert - gefällt mir! Lediglich hätte man "normale" Schrauben verwenden können, so wie es üblich ist. Um dieses Gerät zu öffnen braucht man einen 6-Kant Schraubenzieher. Die Schriftzüge auf dem Gehäuse sind allesamt Aufkleber welche in das Metall "eingelassen" wurden. Die Kabel hätten schöner sein dürfen, so bekam ich meinen ATX-Stecker erst mit quetschen und drücken eingesteckt und gegen Flachbandkabel bin ich ja generell.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Technische Analyse
 Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Hier gilt: Beim öffnen eines Netzteiles besteht Lebensgefahr! Darüber sollte man sich immer im klaren sein. Um das Gerät zu öffnen mussten lediglich ein paar Schrauben gelöst werden. Diese entfernt konnte man einfach das gehäuse Aufbiegen und das PCB entfernen. Lüfter sowie Stromkabel vom Gehäuse gelöst und schon hat man die eigentliche Technik vor sich liegen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Gerät kommt aus dem Hause Channel Well Technologies und sieht auch dementsprechend typisch aus. Beim ersten Blick fällt auf, das die Plattform abgesehen von zwei Modularen Anschlüssen und zwei Sekundärseitigen Caps voll bestückt ist. An Heißkleber wurde keinesfalls gegeizt - immerhin ist die Bauteilbeschriftung vernünftig sichtbar, weitere auf dem PCB aufgedruckte Informationen sind, dass das Gerät am 23.06.2014 gebaut wurde sowie das es sich hierbei um ein 1000 Watt PCB handelt. Das Modulare PCB wurde erst am 26.06 gefertigt. Zwischen EMI Filterung und Sekundärseite finden sich noch weitere Informationen, wie z.B. das das Gerät bei einem Input von 250V 15A - 1KW leistet und bei 12A - 850W bzw. 750W. Channel Well selber hat sich nicht verewigt, mögliche Plätze dafür sind oft die Transformatoren, doch diese werden von großen Corsair Logos eingenommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eingangsfilterung:
Die EMI-Filterung beginnt schon an der Eingangsdose, so finden sich direkt hinter dem Kaltgeräteinput 2 Y-Kondensatoren. Zu sehen sind außerdem noch die Steckverbindungen zum Stromtrennschalter sowie das Erdungskabel. Auf dem Netzteil selber gibt es dann noch weitere 5 Y-Caps, 2 X-Caps, 2 Spulen eine Schmelzsicherung und einen MOV als passiven Überspannungsschutz. Die Eingangsfilterung ist damit vernünftig ausgebaut worden. Durch den ganzen Heißkleber scheinen auch alle Bauteile fest zu sitzen, da kann man nicht meckern. Ungewöhnlich ist, das die Gleichrichterbrücke quasi noch in der Eingangsfilterung mit drin sitzt - das ist aber nur ein Designtechnischer Aspekt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Primärseite:
Wo wir schon bei Gleichrichterbrücken sind, GBJ25L06 (Datenblatt: http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...m4KgCw&usg=AFQjCNHv57ydAetjeJs3FvO89I5dFRFbDw) nennt sich das gute Stück und kommt aus dem Hause LiteON-IT. Mit 25A bei 600V bei 115°C, wohl mehr als genug wenn man an die Beschriftung von CWT denkt welche 12A vorsieht um die 750W zu erreichen. Diese hat auch noch einen Kühlkörper spendiert bekommen. Das Gerät setzt auf aktive Leistungsfaktorkorrektur und erreicht so auch die hohe Effizienz, heute aber eher Standard denn kaum ein aktuelles Netzteil besitzt noch passive Spulen. Weiter zu sehen sind natürlich der Choke und die beiden Primärkondensatoren: 2x Nippon Chemicon KMR 400V, 390uF, 105°C. Zwischen Spule und Kondensatoren sitzt außerdem noch ein Thermistor. 
Im Bild rot eingekreist sind drei Fets, zwei davon gehören zur PFC dazu und kommen von Infinion, sie nennen sich: IPP50R140CP. (Datenblatt: IPP50R140CP - Infineon Technologies) Der PFC-Controller selber sitzt auf einer Tochterplatine, wenn man sich nun das dazugehörige Foto anschaut tippt man direkt auf den mittleren Chip - doch falsch. Dabei handelt es sich um den LLC Resonanz Converter, ICE3PCS01G (Datenblatt: ICE3PCS01G - Infineon Technologies)  Der PFC-Controller sitzt nämlich versteckt hinter dem Kühlkörper ganz unten rechts (rot im Bild gekennzeichnet) und heißt: Infineon ICE3PCS01G (Datenblatt: http://www.infineon.com/dgdl/Produc...90004&fileId=db3a304329a0f6ee0129a67ae8c02b46)
Über diesem sitzt noch ein weiterer Chip, welcher versucht die Effizienz des IC zu erhöhen, dieser nennt sich: CM03X. Als Digitalcontroller kommt ein PIC32MX aus dem Hause Microchip zum Einsatz (Datenblatt: http://www.microchip.com/pagehandler/en-us/family/32bit/) - mehr zur Digitaltechnik und Software später. 
Als Ende der Primärseite sitzen an dem großen Kühlkörper rechts der Primärkondensatoren zwei Fets: IPP50R140CP (Datenblatt: http://www.infineon.com/cms/en/prod...?productType=db3a304420896b4a01220839f5bb1c9d).
Zu erwähnen gilt noch das wir hier eine Half Bridge Topologie vorliegen haben und diese vom Aufbau relativ ähnlich den Active Clamp Plattformen von FSP sieht. Auch wenn das Design ein völlig anderes ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Mitte":
Mittig im Netzteil liegen drei Transformatoren, der Vierte ist natürlich nicht verloren gegangen sondern hat sich zwischen Modu-PCB und Primärcap verirrt. Auch hier kommen als <16V Caps nur japanische 105°C Modelle von Nippon Chemicon zum Einsatz. Zu sehen ist außerdem die Tocherplatine für Sicherungs- und Digitalchips. Auf dieser sitzt der 32-Bit Prozessor - ja genau ein Prozessor im Netzteil, das ist kein Witz - dieser nennt sich: Microchip PIC32MX (Datenblatt: http://www.microchip.com/pagehandler/en-us/family/32bit/) und lässt das Gerät mit der Link-Software Kommunizieren. Er ist über die bunten Kabel am USB-Anschluss der Modu-Platine angeschlossen, dieses kann dann mit dem Motherboard verbunden werden. Davor sitzt leider nur ein kleiner 8-Bein Sicherungschip: Welttrend WT7502 (Datenblatt: http://www.weltrend.com.tw/zh-tw/product/detail/5/35/100) ein immer wieder oft gesehener Kandidat - leider nur der kleine. Dieser realisiert lediglich OVP UVP und SCP auf 5V und 3,3V. Ich würde das Gerät also als schlecht abgesichert bezeichnen. Doch es folgen noch zwei weitere Sicherungschips, auf der Modular-Platine finden sich ganz links zwei Weltrend WT7518 welche zusammen acht 12V OCPs und SCPs auf die Beine stellen - Hut ab! Von OLP und OTP habe ich bisher aber immer noch nichts gesehen... außerdem scheint 12V OVP und UVP zu fehlen - schade.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sekundärseite:
Bei dem HX750i ist die Sekundärseite mit die kompakteste die ich je gesehen habe, so liegen lediglich 4 16V 105°C Nippon Chemicon Elkos zwischen zwei Tochterplatinen auf welchen 6 Mosfets sitzen. Diese kümmern sich um die 12V Schiene und heißen: Infineon BSC014N04LS (Datenblatt: http://www.infineon.com/cms/en/prod...?productType=db3a3044353fd87f013551a88686094c) Hier hätte ich mir auf alle Fälle einen Kühlkörper gewüscht, die Fets sitzen zwar auf zwei Unterschiedlichen Platinen und verteilen damit die Wärme besser über die Sekundärseite aber wir reden hier von einem Semipassiven Gerät und so etwas finde ich unvernünftig. Ganz rechts sind die beiden Kupferchokes zu sehen, diese gehören zu der DC-DC Schaltung des Netzteiles durch welche aus 12V die Minor-Rails generiert werden. Auch hier kommen 16V 105°C Modelle von Chemicon zum Einsatz sowie 6,3V Polymercaps von Enesol zur extra Filterung der Restwelligkeit. Die verschraubten Kabel führen zur Modu-Platine und liefern 5V und 3,3V zu den Anschlüssen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Modularplatine:
Das PCB ist per Aluwinkel mit der Mutterplatine verbunden, hier befinden sich zum einen sämtlichen Anschlussbuchsen für den PC sowie einige weitere 16V und 6,3V Polymercaps von Apaq und Enesol. Die Anschlussbuchsen sind nicht voll Ausgebaut, so finden sich hier leere Lötstellen für zwei zusätzliche PCI-E Buchsen wie sie z.B. bei, HX1000i vorliegen. Einzige erwähnenswerte besonderheit hier - der USB-Anschluss. Das Modulare PCB hätte man desweiteren sauberer Löten können eine Gefahr besteht hier aber keinesfalls. Eine falschbelegung der Modu-Buchsen ist nicht möglich, so haben alle Stecker ihre eigenen Anschlüsse. Diese bestehen aus Hartplastik und sind vernünftig mit dem PCB verbunden. Viele lieben Modularität aber man sollte sich dennoch im klaren sein, das das kein Vorteil ist. Hier gibt es nämlich eine mögliche Fehlerquelle mehr. 12V, 5V und 3,3,V sind mit dem PCB fest verlötet, als Stecker finden sich lediglich zwei Kabel welche zum Sicherungschip sowie zum Corsair-Link Controller führen. Die Stecker sind allesamt sauber befestigt und einigermaßen stabil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiteres:
Die Lötqualität geht allesamt in Ordnung, hier gibt es weder große Patzer noch zu heiße Stellen, dennoch wurde hier und da für meinen Geschmack etwas viel Zinn verwendet. Im Gegensatz zum letzten CWT/Corsair Gerät das ich hier hatte (CX500M) ist das ganze aber eine Steigerung von über 1000% wenn man bedenkt wie schlecht dort einige Verbindungen waren. Die Spulen sind abgesehen von einer vernünftig gewickelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Lüfter kommt ein Hauseigenes Modell von Corsair zum Einsatz, diese hört auf den Namen NR135P, ist wie der Name schon sagt 135 mm x 135 mm groß und erinnert an eine Mischung aus SP120 und AF120 im SP120L Grauton. Der Lüfter kommt aus China, benötigt 4 Pins zum Betrieb und besitzt ein sogenanntes FDB Lager. Hier wäre es nett wenn einer der Lüfterexperten das nochmal genauer erläutern könnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Technisch am Gerät auszusetzten gibt es daher nur zwei Punkte:

8-Pin Sicherungschip 
Fehlender Sekundärkühlkörper

Postiv zu erwähnen sind hingegen auch zwei Dinge:

Durchgehend wertige Bauteile von bekannten Marken
Gleiche Bestückung an Mosfets wie im 1KW Gerät -> Spielraum nach oben

Trotz des fehlenden Kühlkörpers scheint Corsair dem Gerät aber zu vertrauen, sonst gäbe es keine 7 Jahre Garantie.

​

Tests
 Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Einleitung:
Um kurz auf meine Testmethoden zurück zu kommen, ich habe weder eine Chroma noch einen Oszi, dennoch bin ich der Überzeugung und andere Reviews bestätigen auch, dass das Corsair HX 750i in Sachen Restwelligkeit nicht negativ auffällt. Als Testsystem kam ein AMD A10 7850k samt verschiedenen Grafikkarten zum Einsatz. So verwendete ich eine R7 265, eine Radeon HD 7870 und eine R9 290X mit verschiedene Furmark und Prime lasten um ca. 100W, 250W und 500W Stromverbrauch zu erzeugen. Und da es nicht fehlen darf, hier noch einmal das obligatorische "beim Testen" Foto:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als "Gegner" kamen 4 verschiedene Netzteile zum Einsatz, so nutzte ich ein EVGA Supernova P2, ein BeQuiet Straigt Power E10 und ein SuperFlower HX. Die anderen Werte sind quasi "Altbestand" von mir.

Effizienz:
Der Stromverbrauch wurde während der bereits erwähnten Lasten mit einem EON EM-600 Energiekostenmessgerät an der Steckdose ermittelt. Das Netzteil von Corsair liefert hier super Werte ab und sollte damit seinem 80+ Platin Zertifikat gerecht werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spannungsregulation:
Hier kam ein Digital-Multimeter aus dem Hause Düwi zum Einsatz. Die Spannungen wurden direkt von einem freiliegenden Molex-Anschluss genommen. 
Das HX750i ist super stabil - aufgrund der Ausstattung mit DC-DC Schaltung auch kein Wunder -> Als Gruppenregulierte Geräte habe ich hier noch ein L8-400 sowie ein Corsair CX 500 hinzugezogen. Dort sind die Defizite deutlich sichtbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lautstärke:
Für die Messung der Lautstärke kam ein T-Bone SC 440 Mikrofon zum Einsatz welches direkt oben auf das Lüftergitter des jeweiligen Gerätes gelegt wurde. Mit Audacity wurde dann bei voller Aufnahmelautstärke gemessen. Wir sind hier schließlich im PCGHX Forum und Lautstärke ist das A. und O. daher habe ich mal diese Methode versucht um das ganze etwas besser zu visualisieren - Feedback erwünscht.
Das Corsair Netzteil läuft durchweg bis zum dritten Test passiv und ist damit unhörbar. Auch weitere Auffälligkeiten wie Spulenfiepen oder andere Geräusche konnte ich während des Tests nicht feststellen.
Am leisesten ist natürlich mal wieder Typisch das BeQuiet Gerät, naja... immerhin ist das Corsair Semi Passiv und nervt daher im Idle nicht rum. Auch unter Last ist das Netzteil nicht wirklich laut, der Lüfter ist z.B. leiser als ein Hauseigener SP120. Das Netzteil bewegt sich Subjektiv sogar etwas unter dem Superflower HX 450 welches ich seit 4 Monaten in einem Rechner habe der auf meinem Tisch steht und im geschlossenen Gehäuse hat mich das SF nie gestört.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kurzschluss:
Zu guter letzt habe ich mit einer Büroklammer zwei Molex Anschlüsse kurz geschlossen. Siehe da, das Netzteil schaltet sich wie zu erwarten garnicht erst ein.

​ 

Corsair Link
 Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Corsair! Lasst das mit der Software!
Für so ein Paket Mist gehört dem Label wirklich eines übergebraten. Da bringt man ein Netzteil raus, begeistert mich überwiegend und dann so etwas. Ich kann das ganze nicht mehr ernst nehmen denn das ist kein Programm, das ist ein Pre-Alpha Software Paket in dem man das Layout begutachten kann - mehr nicht. Das ist echt ein schlechter Scherz.

Ich habe mir die Software frisch heruntergeladen auf ein Windows 10 System samt allen Net-Frameworks etc. sie installiert, meinen Computer neu gestartet und die Software als Administrator gestartet und was sie nun tut und kann... seht selber! Ich habe es auch unter Windows 8.1 versucht -> gleiches Ergebnis. Ich habe versucht die Software neu zu installieren, Windows frisch aufgesetzt etc. aber was ich nicht einsehe ist, das ich für eine funktionierende Software den Corsair Support einschalten muss.
Mein Netzteil hat garantiert nicht die Temperatur 0°C! Dann sieht man auf dem dritten Bild, das die Temperatur bruchteilweise erkannt wird und dann auf ca. 33°C springt und im vierten Bild funktioniert Garnichts. Immerhin ist der Power Out Wert richtig und stimmt mit meinen genannten ca. 100 Watt überein. Ansonsten wird nichts aber wirklich nichts angezeigt. Alle Angaben stehen auf 0 und das liegt weder an mir, noch an meinem Rechner. Das soll das Revolutionäres Feature sein? Wirklich? Den Support kontaktieren müssen um ein neues Netzteil im vollen Funktionsumfang nutzen zu können? Das ist eine Frechheit.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, mir gefällt das Layout nicht, die Optionen sind Mager und einfach Garnichts funktioniert. Multirailmode hin oder her, ich habe das Netzteil nicht zum Abschalten bekommen und das mit einer R9 290X@1180Mhz sowie einem A10 7850k@4GHz und ordentlich Spannung d.h. entweder das Netzteil ist schlecht oder garnicht abgesichert.
Das ist einfach eine Enttäuschung und nichts weiter. Ähnlich Dinge habe ich bereits vom AXi gesehen und gehört aber das wirklich Garnichts funktioniert hatte ich selbst bei meiner H100i Einheit nicht bei der ich mich schon mehr als genug aufregen musste. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Defakto: Ich konnte keine Werte testen/ermitteln -> Die Software ist Schrott. ​


Fazit
 Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Corsair liefert hier ein grundsolides Netzteil der Oberklasse ab, super Spezifikationen, einigermaßen Leise und wertige Komponenten überall. Nach Geräten wie dem CX500M ist sichtbar, das sich einiges getan hat und das die Qualität zumindest bei meinem Exemplar auf alle Fälle stimmt. Trotzdem erkennt man, das das Gerät auf den amerikanischen Markt ausgelegt ist, so wird bei der Absicherung gespart und mehr Schienen funktionieren dank dem Beta Software Paket Corsair Link auch nicht. Kann das Gerät trotzdem Punkten?

Wenn ich persönlich mal das Dilemma der Software vergesse, ja auf alle Fälle. Warum? Hochwertige Verarbeitung, schönes Gerät, gute Messwerte und meinen Spaß hatte ich auch. Trotzdem geht die Corsair Link Software mit in den Kaufpreis ein und dafür würde ich keinen einzigen Cent bezahlen. Das ist einfach so schade, wie Corsair ein durchweg solides Gerät in den Dreck zieht, nur um mit digitalem - nicht funktionierendem - Mist werben zu müssen.
Sofern die Software nicht benötigt wird/genutzt werden soll kann ich jedem das Gerät nur ans Herz legen. 750 Watt, vernüntiger Preis und angemessen Ausstattung, ein Gerät das ähnliches Bietet wäre in meinen Augen nur das Dark Power Pro 10. Hier wurde sich wirklich Mühe gegeben und das von Channel Well Technologies. Corsair hat also eine vernünftige Qualitätskontrolle und scheint sich da zu engagieren denn sonst würde CWT nicht auf diesem Niveau fertigen/fertigen können. Mich persönlich kann das Gerät also voll und ganz überzeugen, da es technisch ein richtiger "Leckerbissen" ist.

Danke an alle Leser!
Gruß Arne​


----------



## eXquisite (11. Januar 2015)

Viel Spaß beim Lesen!​


----------



## eXquisite (11. Januar 2015)

!Platzhalter 2!

Wie schon wieder die Bilder nicht gehen... Mannometer!

​


----------



## S754 (11. Januar 2015)

Super Review! 

Halte trotzdem nicht viel von Corsair, ist und bleibt halt eine Ami-Fanboy Marke.


----------



## tsd560ti (11. Januar 2015)

13mm Lüfter halte ich doch für arg klein 
Schönes Review und kein so schlechtes Netzteil, aber ich würde da wohl eher nem Antec EDGE trauen.
Verbuggte Betasoftware finde ich bedenklich, wenn es um heikle Sachen wie OC oder eben auch Schutzschaltungen geht. 
Edit: Die Grafikkarte heißt R7 265


----------



## eXquisite (11. Januar 2015)

Sind jetzt endlich mal die Bilder sichtbar?


----------



## FrozenPie (11. Januar 2015)

eXquisite schrieb:


> [...]1350 mm x 1350 mm groß[...]



Glaube das sollte 135x135 mm heißen, denn ich bezweifle, dass ein 135cm Lüfter in das NT passt 

Ansonsten hervorragendes und ausführliches Review


----------



## Legacyy (11. Januar 2015)

Schönes Review und funktionierende Bilder


----------



## SimplyAlegend (11. Januar 2015)

Schönes Review, bin eigentlich zufrieden damit das ich mir das HX 850i doch geholt habe, bei mir funktioniert die Software bestens, Multirail ist übrigens standardtmäßig an.

Allerdings zwei Fragen/Anmerkungen:

Wo ist den jetzt die OTP?

Bezüglich der OCP Absicherung stand in dem Techpowerup review das die 12V OCP für die Stecker jeweils auf 40A ausgelegt ist und bei den Sata/Molex auf 40A kombiniert:

Corsair HXi Series 750 W Review | techPowerUp

Ist natürlich für einen Stecker schon eine Menge, sowas wird man mit normaler Last wohl kaum auslösen können.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (11. Januar 2015)

OTP = OverTemperatureProtection = Überhitzungsschutz 

Tolles Review, viele Gefühle und Zweifel. Einfach sehr sehr nice. Bitte mehr [emoji4]


----------



## SimplyAlegend (11. Januar 2015)

Ich meinte eigentlich wo den jetzt die OTP sitzt, sie wird ja auf der Corsair Seite und in der Anleitung beworben.


----------



## Abductee (11. Januar 2015)

SimplyAlegend schrieb:


> Bezüglich der OCP Absicherung stand in dem Techpowerup review das die 12V OCP für die Stecker jeweils auf 40A ausgelegt ist und bei den Sata/Molex auf 40A kombiniert:
> 
> Corsair HXi Series 750 W Review | techPowerUp
> 
> Ist natürlich für einen Stecker schon eine Menge, sowas wird man mit normaler Last wohl kaum auslösen können.



Eine OCP soll auch nicht bei normaler Last auslösen.
Mit 40A auf dem SATA-Strang braucht man aber nicht mal den kleinsten Hoffnungsschimmer haben das die HDD oder SSD einen Kurzschluss überlebt.


----------



## eXquisite (11. Januar 2015)

> Ich meinte eigentlich wo den jetzt die OTP sitzt, sie wird ja auf der Corsair Seite und in der Anleitung beworben.


Ich habe sie nicht gefunden, wahrscheinlich über Corsair Link realisiert dort wurde ja teils mal was ausgelesen...


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (11. Januar 2015)

Hast du getestet ob sich der Lüfter auch korrekt anschaltet?

Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus ist das nämlich nicht immer der Fall.

Übrigens, ein FDB-Lager ist ausgezeichnet


----------



## YankeeF (11. Januar 2015)

Sehr ausführlich nicht schlecht, um die Corsair Link Software zum laufen zu bringen muss die vorherige Version genutzt werden: CL does not show power in / efficiency for HX750i - The Corsair User Forums

Versuche gerade noch mein Review öffentlich zu kriegen, hängt aber leider in den wirren des Forums irgendwo.


----------



## eXquisite (11. Januar 2015)

> Sehr ausführlich nicht schlecht, um die Corsair Link Software zum laufen zu bringen muss die vorherige Version genutzt werden: CL does not show power in / efficiency for HX750i - The Corsair User Forums



Wenn ein potentieller Käufer 140 Euro für ein Netzteil bezahlt, dann muss man sich echt nicht mit Versionen rumschlagen müssen.



> Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus ist das nämlich nicht immer der Fall.



Zumindest bei voller Auslastung lief er^^



> Eine OCP soll auch nicht bei normaler Last auslösen.



Was verstehst du denn unter normaler Last? Fakt ist, das meine Grafikkarte bei +200MV lief, die CPU bei 1,5V und ich eine Gesamtauslastung von ca. 525 Watt an der Dose mit einer APU hinbekommen habe, wo ist das normal?


----------



## Abductee (12. Januar 2015)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Was verstehst du denn unter normaler Last? Fakt ist, das meine Grafikkarte bei +200MV lief, die CPU bei 1,5V und ich eine Gesamtauslastung von ca. 525 Watt an der Dose mit einer APU hinbekommen habe, wo ist das normal?



OCP schützt vor einem zu hohen Strom, das solltest du in einem Normalbetrieb nicht auslösen können.
Wenn dein Gesamtsystem 525W verbraucht, verteilt sich die Last ja auf die einzelnen 12V-Stränge mit je 40A.
(vorrausgesetzt das Netzteil läuft ab Werk wirklich in einem Multi-Rail-Betrieb)


----------



## Bluebeard (12. Januar 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> OCP schützt vor einem zu hohen Strom, das solltest du in einem Normalbetrieb nicht auslösen können.
> Wenn dein Gesamtsystem 525W verbraucht, verteilt sich die Last ja auf die einzelnen 12V-Stränge mit je 40A.
> (vorrausgesetzt das Netzteil läuft ab Werk wirklich in einem Multi-Rail-Betrieb)



Ab Werk läuft es im Multi-Rail Modus. Mit der Software (sofern diese denn funktioniert - Tipp: Die 5339 einsetzen) kann man es in den Single-Rail Modus setzen.


----------



## eXquisite (12. Januar 2015)

Bluebeard, es wäre nett wenn du mir mal ein paar Lösungsvorschläge zu dem Software-Problem zukommen lassen könntest, denn dann wäre das Gerät ne nette Alternative zum DPP10 750/Antec HCP 850.
Die 5339 probiere ich nochmal aus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Januar 2015)

@Exquisite
Dreh mal die Blende hoch -> mehr Tiefenschärfe.
Ich selbst mag gern mit F12 oder manchmal sogar höher knipsen. Da muss man dann zwar 'nen bisserl mehr Licht haben, aber dafür hat man 'nen bisserl mehr Tiefenschärfe, was gerade bei Netzteilbildern echt genial ist 

@Netzteil
Leider ist die Lötqualität an einigen stellen sehr schlecht, wenn man weiß, wo man schauen muss...
Das scheint auch nicht nur bei diesem Gerät zu sein.

Was generell schlecht ist, sind die Lötpunkte der Kabel auf das modular PCB. Das kann man wirklich deutlich besser machen.
Andererseits ist das Lot auf den Zusatzplatinen nicht wirklich schön gleichmäßig verteilt. Einige SMD Bauteile sind richtig gut, einige haben etwas viel Lot, bei anderen (gerade größeren Bauteilen) schauts grenzwertig niedrig aus.
Da besteht durchaus noch einiges Potential zu Optimierungen...

 @Software
Da sollte die letzte Version immer die beste/stabilste/fehlerfreiste Version sein...
Und damit steht und fällt der Nutzen dieser Software. IMO ist der im jetzigen Zustand sehr gering und das ganze ist IMO eher problematisch. AUch hier besteht noch 'ne Menge Potential für Verbesserungen.
Auch scheint die OCP relativ hoch eingestellt zu sein, leider 


@Corsair:
Wofür habt ihr die beiden WT7518 verbaut? Was ist der Sinn und Zweck dieser beiden Chips?


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2015)

Schickes Review. Sehr ausführlich. 

Aber trotzdem ist mir das Netzteil suspekt.
Scheinbar wird sehr viel auf die Software gelegt.
Und ausgerechnet die scheint nicht gut zu laufen.


----------



## eXquisite (12. Januar 2015)

> Wofür habt ihr die beiden WT7518 verbaut? Was ist der Sinn und Zweck dieser beiden Chips?


Die sollen die einzelnen Kabelstränge bei ca. 40A absichern und sollen durch Link an und aus schaltbar sein.



> Dreh mal die Blende hoch -> mehr Tiefenschärfe.


Hab die Kamera erst seit gut zwei Wochen, da geht noch viel, viel mehr.



> Leider ist die Lötqualität an einigen stellen sehr schlecht, wenn man weiß, wo man schauen muss...
> Das scheint auch nicht nur bei diesem Gerät zu sein.


Zu viel Zinn ja, aber das hatte ich ja auch erwähnt, nur schlecht ist dann doch etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Januar 2015)

Super Review  weiter so.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. Januar 2015)

Moin eXquisite,

also hier an dieser Stelle muss man mal sagen, dass dieses Preview wirklich großartige Arbeit ist !!!!
Sehr ausführlich mit vielen technischen DETAILS ... Gefällt mir sehr sehr gut 

Ich muss es mir wahrscheinlich auch nochmals zu Gemüte führen um es zu verstehen


----------



## eXquisite (13. Januar 2015)

> Super Review  weiter so.





> Gefällt mir sehr sehr gut



Super, danke!


----------



## Matriach (8. Mai 2015)

Super Review, schön detailliert aufgeschlüsselt und erklärt!
Was kleines noch nebenbei, ich meine mich zu erinnern das der Umfang der Corsair Link Software unterschiedlich zu den Modelen ist.
Ein Corsair HX1000i hat z.B. umfangreichere Einstellmöglichkeiten wie mein Corsair HX850i.
Demnach müsste es sich ja dann um verschiedene Software Versionen handeln?
Zumindest bei dem Corsair HX850i ist mit der Software bei mir bis jetzt noch kein Fehler aufgetreten.

Grüße


----------



## FrozenPie (26. Mai 2015)

Nach über 4 Monaten ist mir noch ein Fehler in der mittleren Tabelle unter dem Punkt "Spezifikationen" aufgefallen  Dort steht 13 mm FDB Lüfter, sollte wohl entweder 13 cm oder 130 mm heißen


----------



## xHaru (1. Juni 2015)

Nette Review, nur stört mich schon etwas, dass du das Netzteil mit dem P10 gleichsetzt (Was auch nur mir so vorkommen kann, es lässt mich jedenfalls stutzig werden.) und es ein doch solch gutes Fazit gibt, obwohl das anscheinend nicht richtig abgesichert ist.


----------



## Nonce (10. Januar 2018)

Die Software funktioniert mittlerweile (zumindest unter Windows 7), Bedienung und Ladezeiten (trotz SSD) sind allerdings noch nicht so das Wahre.

Die Daten der Ströme auf den einzelnen Schienen und die Leistungsaufnahme lassen sich auch mit dem Tool HWMonitor auslesen, sofern der Treiber für Corsair Link installiert ist. Dieses Tool ist in der Handhabung wesentlich angenehmer.

Vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Testbericht!


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Januar 2018)

Nonce schrieb:


> Die Software funktioniert mittlerweile (zumindest unter Windows 7), Bedienung und Ladezeiten (trotz SSD) sind allerdings noch nicht so das Wahre.


Unter Windows 7 hats immer funktioniert, selbst damals.
Problematisch ist Windows 10, da gings nicht wirklich gut und hat z.B. die Werte nicht angezeigt. War total unbrauchbar.

Und die Präzisiion von +12V isn Witz +/- 0,5A -> 6W





Nonce schrieb:


> Die Daten der Ströme auf den einzelnen Schienen und die Leistungsaufnahme lassen sich auch mit dem Tool HWMonitor auslesen, sofern der Treiber für Corsair Link installiert ist. Dieses Tool ist in der Handhabung wesentlich angenehmer.
> 
> Vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Testbericht!


Man braucht nicht mal die Treiber, geht auch ohne.

Zumindest unter Windows 10 steckt mans einfach rein, der Treiber wird installiert und gut is.
Is halt nur 'nen normaler PIC Microcontroller...


----------

